# maybe a hap?



## Curious_Lithobates (Sep 18, 2009)

I got this fish by mistake when I ordered a bunch of juvenile haps and peacocks almost a year ago.. I wasn't sure what it was but now I would like to know. It can't be more than 2.5".

http://i985.photobucket.com/albums/ae33 ... 1253249828
http://i985.photobucket.com/albums/ae33 ... 1253249718
http://i985.photobucket.com/albums/ae33 ... 1253249751


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Chilotilapia rhoadesii


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

If you got it more than a year ago and its 2.5 inches now something must be wrong.


----------



## Curious_Lithobates (Sep 18, 2009)

I would assume this fish would grow faster, but it eats and looks fine. It has been the slowest growing fish in the tank, probably grown about an inch since I have had it. All my fish were about 1 1/2" when i got them.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

This is mine


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

SInce these guys reach over 10 inches, a year of growth should put him at around the 5-6 inch (barring a problem)


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

What size tank is the fish in and how many fish are in it? 1" in a year is not good at all.


----------



## Curious_Lithobates (Sep 18, 2009)

It is a 125 gallon tank. Most of the fish in there are around 4" and colored up except for my red empresses. Still waiting on them. There are 25 fish in the tank. 8 of which are smaller peacocks and a couple lithobates that i got about three months ago. I have yet to pluck out my females as I haven't had any aggression issues yet, but will probably be doing that soon. I run a 30 gallon wet dry that has a pretty big pump. It says 1000 gph but after all is said and done probably pushes 700-800 gph. I also run two emperor 400's. I do water changes every one to two weeks and vacuum every water change. I check water parameters occasionally and usually end up around 5-10 ppm nitrate. I keep the ph at 8.3 and add salts for hardness recommended on this site. All the fish eat fine and look very healthy.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

it looks like a female to me


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

I see blue in the gill plates and the anal and dorsal are pointed. It might be a female though...


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

The females of this species do show a small amount of pattern and colouration. As for the tip i don't think they are tipped enough. If you look at mine the tips flare right back to the tail were as yours stops a little short.

I may be wrong as i am only going by photos that i look at. But it might explain the slow growth as females tend to be smaller.

Not me that anal fin looks rounded unlike the fish in my pic


----------

